# First Write-up... SnowPerformance Water/Meth Injection Install



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

Check it out everyone! My first write up on my install of the SnowPerformance Water/Meth Injection kit! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4008565
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

sweet


----------



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

Finished it!


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (MK4WolfsburgJetta)*

Good write up. Nice install.


----------



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

Thanks alot dude!


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

How much did that TB plate cost? 
If I do w/m injection, I'd be for cooling (not for adding timing). But damn, that plate is such a nice, convenient, clean place to put the nozzle.


----------



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

When doing 2 nozzles you need a solenoid to prevent syphoning. I bought a kit from Scott for $140 I think (maybe less) that came with the second nozzle, solenoid, the t-fitting, the TB plate, and nozzle holder... plus some extra pressure tube http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you use the plate you have to have a solenoid because it puts the nozzle after the throttle plate. When it shuts theres vaccuum in the plenuth and it will syphon unless you have the solenoid to stop that effect. definitely a worth while upgrade!


----------

